# Школа художественного мастерства баяниста В. В. Ушенин



## magicboy (30 Май 2010)

В. В. Ушенин
Школа художественного мастерства баяниста

Баян. 5-7 классы детской музыкальной школы. Хрестоматия
Издательство: Кифара, 2003 г.

В мире танца. Выпуск 1-5 (изд. Музыка)

А. Доренский
Эстрадно-джазовые сюиты для баяна или аккордеона. 3-5 классы ДМШ

Юному музыканту баянисту-аккордеонисту. Издательство: Феникс, 2010 г. Там пять сборников для разных классов

А. Ф. Судариков
А. Судариков. Альбом для детей. Обработки народных мелодий. Баян или аккордеон


----------



## pols-petr (31 Май 2010)

У меня есть сборник Ушенина - я его купил в Омске, только я не знаю как быть с авторскими правами (он вообщем то дороговат)...я конечно же могу отсканировать, но это может обидеть автора - как быть? А сборник просто - чудо!


----------



## acco (31 Май 2010)

Выкладывать не стоит.
Можете обмениваться лично в переписке, так как это ваше дело.


----------



## assyloff (18 Авг 2012)

можете скинуть Юному музыканту баянисту-аккордеонисту. [email protected]

у кого нибудь есть сборники для муз школ. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту [email protected]


----------



## rossini... (25 Июн 2015)

pols-petr писал:


> У меня есть сборник Ушенина - я его купил в Омске, только я не знаю как быть с авторскими правами (он вообщем то дороговат)...я конечно же могу отсканировать, но это может обидеть автора - как быть? А сборник просто - чудо!


Добрый день!
Насколько я знаю,в этом сборнике есть "Подснежник" Чайковского из цикла "Времена года".Я давно ищу эту пьесу,мне она очень-очень нужна,но её нигде нет,кроме сборника Ушенина!!Вы не могли бы,пожалуйста, отсканировать её и прислать мне (желательно в формате PDF)?Буду очень благодарен Вам!


----------



## janme (28 Июн 2015)

Bardzo prosz? o nuty dla m?odych uczni?w szko?y muzycznej. [email protected]


----------



## dar321 (29 Июн 2015)

rossini... писал:


> pols-petr писал:У меня есть сборник Ушенина - я его купил в Омске, только я не знаю как быть с авторскими правами (он вообщем то дороговат)...я конечно же могу отсканировать, но это может обидеть автора - как быть? А сборник просто - чудо!Добрый день!
> Насколько я знаю,в этом сборнике есть "Подснежник" Чайковского из цикла "Времена года".Я давно ищу эту пьесу,мне она очень-очень нужна,но её нигде нет,кроме сборника Ушенина!!Вы не могли бы,пожалуйста, отсканировать её и прислать мне (желательно в формате PDF)?Буду очень благодарен Вам!


----------



## dar321 (29 Июн 2015)

dar321 ( писал:


> dar321 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > rossini... писалols-petr писал:У меня есть сборник Ушенина - я его купил в Омске, только я не знаю как быть с авторскими правами (он вообщем то дороговат)...я конечно же могу отсканировать, но это может обидеть автора - как быть? А сборник просто - чудо!Добрый день!
> ...


----------



## rossini... (10 Июл 2015)

dar321 писал:


> Я связывался с Ушениным,хотел купить сборник,но он не ответил."Подснежник" Чайковского есть в сборнике "Школа художественного мастерства баяниста".Если он у Вас есть,пожалуйста,напишите мне!Очень нужна эта пьеса!


----------



## shacky (8 Авг 2015)

rossini... писал:


> dar321 писал:Я связывался с Ушениным,хотел купить сборник,но он не ответил."Подснежник" Чайковского есть в сборнике "Школа художественного мастерства баяниста".Если он у Вас есть,пожалуйста,напишите мне!Очень нужна эта пьеса!


----------



## shacky (8 Авг 2015)

Высылаю ПОДСНЕЖНИК.
Снимал ноты на сотовый, - качество неважное,но читабельно))
Я сотрудничаю с проф.В.Ушениным(все его Школы и сборники с 2009года- смоим участием)
Геннадий Беляев


----------



## rossini... (12 Авг 2015)

shacky писал:


> Высылаю ПОДСНЕЖНИК.
> Снимал ноты на сотовый, - качество неважное,но читабельно))
> Я сотрудничаю с проф.В.Ушениным(все его Школы и сборники с 2009года- смоим участием)
> Геннадий Беляев
> ...


----------



## irishka_pu (10 Мар 2018)

Дорогие коллеги, у кого есть данные сборники - пришлите мне, пожалуйста. НИГДЕ не могу их купить уже несколько лет!!Школа художественного мастерства профессора В.В. Ушенина
А. Судариков. Альбом для детей. Обработки народных мелодий. Баян или аккордеон
 [email protected]


----------



## irishka_pu (12 Мар 2018)

*Дорогие коллеги, у кого есть сборник - пришлите мне, пожалуйста на почту  [email protected]
А. Судариков Одиннадцать пьес из Альбома для детей*


----------

